# Mini-T on TV



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

"Tune in to *American Hot Rod *on Friday, January 14th on the Discovery Channel and watch as Coddington and his crew of metal masters and mechanics take to the parkinglot for a grudge race with their Team Losi Mini-Ts." - RC Driver magazine

I was surprised to learn from the article that Pactra's Chezoom teal paint color is Boyd's along with a whole line of model paints from Testors.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

K1M, you been sleeping man... Boyd's paints have been out for ages. Boyd actually went bankrupt a few years back and lost his shirt. He has since recovered and is back in business...and on TV. 

Associated should pull in with an RC18T and steal the thunder and leave the MiniTs eating it's dust.


----------



## Wedekind (Jan 2, 2005)

Was it on?, i watched some of it, (fliping back and forth) but i didnt see any mini-t's


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Me either....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe they needed time for a commercial !!!!!!


----------



## Scottmisfits (Jan 6, 2005)

What the surprise at the end?


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I didn't see them either. Although they yap so much, maybe the editors had to cut the "unimportant"  scenes out.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was wondering hope they were targeting the old viewers with the Mini T stuff that is if it ever shows up. Reason being every other word on that show is XXXX
They should fire Dwayne  
Is that how it is in the real world workplace these days?? It is not like that at BRP !!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Not only is BRP a front runner in the RC industry, it is also a leader in the corperate world as well.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*yep*

The only thing that show has done is show that Boyd Coddington is an A-- and doesn't build Hot rods he just pays a bunch of babies to build them.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! That is the worst show on TV....it would be an insult to have them run R/C cars/trucks.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe Losi wanted it pulled ??????????


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Bluebear should have whooped up on Boyd when he got fired!!!! LOL


----------

